# History made at the 2009 French Ring Coupe ..



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

First female French Ringsport Champion Stella Halley. As well as GSD Ulko places 2nd. Our club decoy was in France spectating and is still on cloud 9 from his trip. He had lots of cool magazines and swag from the suppliers. I want to go next year if I can. Sounds like Mecca for dog sport fans! 

http://chienplus.com/ring-2009/


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

awesome!!...Keith attended a few years ago, had a great time!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Great, there is the end of it. LOL

Why is there three stupid mals on the podium when Ulko was #2 ???


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

It would depend on if the photo was of the winners of the Championship or the Coupe. Ulko didn't get his spot at the Coupe by having one of the highest average scores from the Selectifs, instead he was invited to compete as one of the highest scoring non-Malinois. So although he had the second highest score that day (at the Championship) he didn't have one of the highest overall averages between the Selectifs and the Championship.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> It would depend on if the photo was of the winners of the Championship or the Coupe. Ulko didn't get his spot at the Coupe by having one of the highest average scores from the Selectifs, instead he was invited to compete as one of the highest scoring non-Malinois. So although he had the second highest score that day (at the Championship) he didn't have one of the highest overall averages between the Selectifs and the Championship.


Now there is the end of it. LOL! :-$


----------



## FRANKIE COWEN (Jun 3, 2008)

<HR SIZE=1> 
<!-- google_ad_section_start -->Yes stella won with vito (valmy). This is a dog breed from helliot a du val l'abbe dog . They are under new kennel name land mechalar. Valmy is one hell of a dog stella is great handler and trainer and also a great person., i met her few years ago when she was so happy to see rocco and reino in the coupe at the same time .those dogs were from her breeding before her husband passed away , she was so happy stella is a great person, i am so happy for her . Valmy had a great year veryvewry constiant in the selectifs and then at the coupe he was just on fire scored a 385 and took both trophies.

Way to go stella and vito


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey Kadi, how does the "Invite" thing work for the FR Championships? Do the GSD's that end up in the French Championships get there through their scores or because they have invites for other breeds? What criteria is used for invites? And why the hell would they have invites anyway? Surely the best should go?
Thx


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm not sure exactly what criteria are used for the invitations, ie I don't think it's as simple as "every year we set aside 2 spots for invites". As far as why they do it, I would guess it's to encourage the other breeds to compete in Ring. 

Any dog who qualifies for the championship through the selectif process gets to go, regardless of what breed they are. Teams have to qualify to get into the selectifs by earning a certain score/placement in regular trials. After qualifying, they compete in 3 selectif trials in their region. Their average score from these 3 trials is looked at and the dogs with the highest averages throughout the country are invited to the coupe. 30 years ago there were lots of GSD making it into and winning the Coupe. More recently though it's pretty much been all Malinois with some Tervuren. So they started to hold a few spots for "breed invites", ie the highest scoring GSD, or Beauceron, or Dobe, etc from the Selectifs. One year they held an invite spot for the NARA Champion, but they haven't done that since.

At the Coupe (the French Championship) there are two competitions within 1. The Champion of France is the dog with the highest average between the Selectifs and the Championship trials, the winner of the Coupe is the dog with the highest score that day. Sometimes it's the same dog, sometimes it's two different dogs.


----------

